# Type of fabric for a diffuser



## SabrinaO

I'm a real crafty girl and I want to make an elastic fabric cap (kind of like a shower cap) to go over my Alien bee to work as a diffuser. What type of fabric is good for a diffuser?

I have shoot through umbrellas but I still get hot spots with them at 1/32 with my newborn sessions, so help would be appreciated!


----------



## RockstarPhotography

ripstop nylon and muslin work well., but a softbox would be your best bet for newborns.


----------



## SabrinaO

I never heard of ripstop nylon. Do you know if they sell that a Joann's?


----------



## Robin Usagani

Sabrina, before you spend time on projects like this, really check out amazon.com .  They have so many china made products that are so cheap, it is not even worth it trying to do DIY anymore.  Check it out.


----------



## redtippmann

I still use bedsheets when I need a huge wash of light (I use California King size). But as far as something to put over an AB for use with an umbrella.... I have seen thin/opaque cutting boards that you can cut in the shape of a circle and use a hole punch for the umbrella.


----------



## SabrinaO

redtippmann said:


> I still use bedsheets when I need a huge wash of light (I use California King size). But as far as something to put over an AB for use with an umbrella.... I have seen thin/opaque cutting boards that you can cut in the shape of a circle and use a hole punch for the umbrella.



Hmmm.... something to think about! What do you think will work better... the opaque board or the ripstop fabric?


----------



## RockstarPhotography

Schwettylens said:


> Sabrina, before you spend time on projects like this, really check out amazon.com .  They have so many china made products that are so cheap, it is not even worth it trying to do DIY anymore.  Check it out.


 
This is true.  But as a DIYer the satisfaction of making it yourself can never beat cheap chinese child labor.


----------



## Big Mike

Be careful about putting things too close to the blub.  These things can get hot and you don't want to keep that heat trapped.


----------



## Village Idiot

Anywhere from $30 ro $120 depending on what you want.
alien bee softbox | eBay


----------



## Village Idiot

RockstarPhotography said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina, before you spend time on projects like this, really check out amazon.com . They have so many china made products that are so cheap, it is not even worth it trying to do DIY anymore. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. But as a DIYer the satisfaction of making it yourself can never beat cheap chinese child labor.
Click to expand...


I eat Chinese for breakfast!


----------



## Derrel

If you are getting hotspots when using your umbrellas, then perhaps you have the wrong reflectors on the Alien Bees!!! I would suggest that you buy the spill-kill or 7" inch umbrella reflectors for your AB's.  AlienBees: Illuminating the Galaxy with Professional Photographic Lighting Equipment


----------



## MonicaBH

I was taking pics of my friends newborn the other day in low light...  I had to resort to my on-camera flash, but I popped a newborn white sock on it as a diffuser.

It looked funny, but it served its purpose.


----------



## ylsirc

*Hello, I have a full body light diffuser that got burned by a candle :thumbdown:  

Can anybody tell me how to patch it up??? its right at the edge and I dont want it to totally rip off the frame that's on........ HELP!!!!*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

SabrinaO, how I've missed thee...


----------



## jon25

I agree with trying a Lightbox instead of umbrella but as far as fabric I'd say nylon. Maybe try double layering the nylon as well. I wonder if anyone has tried that before?


----------



## KmH

Bitter Jeweler said:


> SabrinaO, how I've missed thee...


04-13-2011, 05:36 PM


----------

